# what do you guys think can it work ?



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

ok not sure if this is in the right section. _(It is now - Viper)_

i am thinking of opening my own business have a name and alot of research already done and there doesnt seem to be any company of its kind near me.

what it is, is a cleaning solutions company ie. i would be car valeting ( which i already do on the side ) window cleaning, decking and patio cleaning, carpet and household upholstery cleaning and also maybe offices and such.

what i am thinking is my valeting customers always comment on the job i do of their cars and have had alot of referals so i think they would be more than happy to get me as their window cleaner, patio cleaner etc

what i think is that i am not busy enough yet doing the valeting to give my job up but i think this could sky rocket my earning potential meaning i could work for myself and eventually have people working for/with me.

i really think this is a sustainable business and think there is a niche in the market for being able to call 1 company and all the cleaning needs are met. i know it wouldnt get busy over night but with enough custom i think its could really make alot of money.

some window cleaners can earn easily £100 per day, but thats doing alot of houses my theory on this is if 1 house gets there decking, mono block car and windows cleaned i could make the £100 easily within that.

just want to hear your thoughts on this wether good or bad.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have the client base then yes, some business's succeed some do not


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

what is your thoughts on it though do you think its a good idea?


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

sounds like a decent idea... best of luck to you dude!


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Personally I would rather be seen at the top of my trade in one aspect than try to offer several others and be so so... Then build from there


----------



## seanypeeps (Dec 15, 2010)

Why wouldn't it work? They are all services that no one likes doing so they will pay for it to be done, and with such a broad range of services you should be busy all year. When i met my wife she always wanted to work for herself, she asked all the same questions as yourself even though she is in beauty therapy, it's still the same daunting step. So after pushing her and telling her she could do it, she did with a little help and what a step but we have never looked back and earning good money, you'll wonder why you didn't take the chance before. The banks at the moment do look after the small business so approach them and give them a decent business plan and see what they say. Well good luck and keep the faith it will work if you want it too. Sean.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If you think it's a good idea and can be done, then that is all that counts!!!

You can only give it your very best shot!!

Good luck

:thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

One thing to remember......the hundred pounds you earn is not all yours......a lot of small businesses fall down quick as all expenses are not taken into account.......HMRC are ruthless if you dont pay them .........then the materials you need are not cheap...amongst other running costs........whats left is yours...sounds bad news but its fact......


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

good enough idea but remember, decking/driveways is seasonal also, car valeting is weather permitting and our window cleaner has stopped coming round due to the amount of people doing it themselves.

i think if you are going to do it, you should do what i did and run 2 vans with different sign writing

one van of mines is valeting/car care
one van is commercial valeting (still mainly vehicles although in commercial matters as i have no need to go into cleaning driveways and decking or in fact cleaning windows)

most of my higher end customers already have a window cleaner or the kept wife indoors with the jeeps do it themselves, just depends.

it might work, but then - my train of thought was that if i saw a car care company pressure washing a decking, id be asking myself why they were doing that? are they not making enough from cleaning cars, hence why i put a 2nd van on the road, different business cards etc


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for all the positive replys guys.

i know the 100 wouldnt all be mine that was just an example to be honest i think i could make atleast 200 per day doing this when i have the custom. the marterials arent that expensive well the window cleaning and decking/patio cleaning side anyway.

my reason for wanting to offer the whole cleaning system is that i am and have been told to be very good at valeting cars off all my customers as im very particular and wash them as though they were my own as i would with the customers windows, decking patio and household upholstery. i will be at the top of the game in this due to my attention to detail a job gets done right. 

in glasgow there is alot of mobile valeters and also hand car washes offering prices that you cant really beat and most people just want a clean car, hence why i get most customers through word of mouth but i feel it would take a very long time to have enough to be making a living that i feel i would want to give my current job up for. so i think by doing all the above my current customers would not only be reffering a car valeter they could refer me as a decking/patio cleaner or a couch cleaner etc
imo i would be maximising my earning potential as a car valeter only has 1 revenue stream car valeting i would have a few and would be extremely good at them all. im not trying to bring valeting down but i think to make a really good living i would need to be more than a valeter, due to the amount out there doing it.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

not at all, ive just picked up 2 contracts today in Glasgow worth around £1600 a month on top of what im already turning over and ive had to apply with the job centre to find 2 new staff to help get it done.

there is money in everything if you are good enough and willing, or you could do what i do and sub contract jobs out that you don't think are worthwhile.

where abouts in Glasgow are you from? i have a few extra jobs that i havent got time to do, if you have everything i could maybe pass on your number to them


----------

